# Benefits of printed t-shirts?



## Quickne$$ (Dec 4, 2005)

I read that people buy things because of benefits, not features. They said to list the ways a product will benefit you in advertising, not what features the product has. For example, Coca Cola tastes good and is refreshing. So what are the benefits of having a printed t-shirt? I couldn't think of much.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Look good/feel good.

Feel comfortable.

Self-expression/communication.

That's not very good, but it's a start


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Lewis is right, it's really about looking good, feeling comfortable and expressing yourself.

Depending on your shirts, you can add a few more:

If you have unique designs, you could say that is a benefit (uniqueness!).

If your shirts are eco-friendly in any way, that's a benefit.

If you offer fast shipping, that's a benefit (instant gratification).

If you give them something extra when they buy from you (stickers, etc), that's a benefit.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think benefits usually answer the question "how will this help me".

So if a feature of your shirt is that it is limited edition or unique, the answer/benefit would be that it would help the person stand out in a crowd. Or it would give them the chance to own a rare piece of t-shirt artwork.

If your shirts are super soft (feature), a benefit would be that it would be a comfortable addition to their wardrobe. A t-shirt they'll want to wear for all occasions.

If your t-shirts have a funny saying (feature), a benefit would be that the t-shirt would help the buyer express themselves without saying a word. Or that the t-shirt would be a great conversation starter...


----------



## webby (Oct 3, 2005)

Quickne$$ said:


> I read that people buy things because of benefits, not features. They said to list the ways a product will benefit you in advertising, not what features the product has. For example, Coca Cola tastes good and is refreshing. So what are the benefits of having a printed t-shirt? I couldn't think of much.


In my opinion it is better to explain to someone the features of a product, this will allow the consumer to develop their own 'benefits'. Their benefit could be something none of us will ever know, but to them it's the benefit of buying your shirt. One of my marketing professors told me once, never to tell someone how your product will make them feel, and to let them conjure thoughts on their own based on what your product has that the competition doesnt have.

For example, you might promote your shirt as being unique and limited edition, but this might scare off the consumer that buys products based on popularity because they want to fit in with the other 10 million people wearing the same shirt.

Just a thought.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> For example, you might promote your shirt as being unique and limited edition, but this might scare off the consumer that buys products based on popularity because they want to fit in with the other 10 million people wearing the same shirt.


There's something to be said for trying to "fit all customers", but it's also possible that you might gain more customers because of the limited edition benefit than you would gain from those that want to be like everyone else.

I get what you're saying though. It's something that you'll wan to weigh when writing your product descriptions.



> Their benefit could be something none of us will ever know, but to them it's the benefit of buying your shirt. One of my marketing professors told me once, never to tell someone how your product will make them feel, and to let them conjure thoughts on their own based on what your product has that the competition doesnt have.


Sounds like there's 2 very different schools of thought on this 

You could always do a hybrid of both. List features and highlight a couple of potential benefits.


----------

